

Show HN: DoNot iOS game - nicomage
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/donot-pret-a-swiper/id941637423?mt=8

======
Bendude137
is there a version for color blind people?

~~~
nicomage
Hi! Not yet, but we are working on it :) I'll keep you in touch!

